# Does Glutamine Go Bad?



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2005)

I have about two bottles of glutamine that expired sometime in 2004, does glutamine really go bad?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, before you know it you won't be able to turn your back without it calling you names and taking money from your purse.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have about two bottles of glutamine that expired sometime in 2004, does glutamine really go bad?



Put it this way, it is probably as effective now as it was 2 years ago.  Whether or not it went bad I have no idea.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

lol.

Ok, your answer was funnier than mine. £2 to Dale.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> Ok, your answer was funnier than mine. £2 to Dale.



Incorrect, but funny nonetheless!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 31, 2005)

Eh, it's cheap, buy more.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2005)

It is cheap.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 31, 2005)

Such glut haters up in here...sheesh... 

As for the question, I would think if it has an expiration date that has passed, then it's probably gone bad by now...  Not that it will hurt you, but it'll probably do nothing for ya!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 31, 2005)

almoast as cheap as creatine mono! now thats CHEAP


----------



## BRW (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe call the company. i have a friend who works for a supp Co. & he gets us expired stuff (even up to a year old) ALL the time & it still works fine.

i'd rather spend money on a phone call than tip it all down the drain.

phew, finally got that in print after being mesmerised by ChrisROCK's sig.


----------

